# XxXequinegrlXxX's Journal =]



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Okay well i am going to start my journal tomorrow ! Because it is getting late and i gotta go to bed and get ready for school tomorrow .. but be prepared for equinegrl's amazing journal.... tomorrow !!!!!! lol


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

*Brianna gets excited*


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

haha !! okay here it goes. 

Well i am going to start from the beginning... I have always loved horse, i have wanted a horse sense who knows how long. I use to go to the library in elementary school and get non-fiction horse books! And then at Christmas 2005, i got my first horse ! ... Cricket!. She is still the horse i ride and show and she is my love i love her to DEATH!! I am sure most of you guys have seen her in my pictures and she is the horse in my avatar =] Well for the first year we had her we couldnt ride her because she was at a place where there was only a feild and a little run in shed and there was no where to ride. Along with not being able to ride her, shortly after we got her we found out she was pregnant and she had been for quite some time:roll: the people we had gotten her from had no clue and they just thought she was gaining weight so they kept feeding her less and less. After like two weeks we had her we discovered she was pregnant so we started feeding her more and did what the vet said. But shortly after she had a miscarriage... the baby was a paint that was a palimino and white paint.... and thankfully cricket was perfectly fine but the baby ended up dying ... because she was soo under weight. Before they buried the little stallion they named him grasshopper ... Cricket and Grasshopper... RIP Grasshopper. 
So after that I started getting more and more interested in showing. So in January of 2007 we moved to a rough board barn with a hunt course, indoor and outdoor... so we can ride all year long. It is a very nice older barn. Soon after we moved to that barn i began to ride and ride and ride and that summer i was showing walk/trot and ended up with 100 some odd ribbons and then all winter and spring i rode and rode and rode and then i moved up to junior level in local shows and i am up to 240 some odd ribbons...( if you look in my albums you will find my ribbons. )Anyways,it has been a crazy, amazing, fun, and beautiful two show years =] and now i am still going to keep riding and riding and riding and then show next year!! 

Well me and Cricket have worked very hard and we have come along way and we will always have a wordscannotdescribe relationship. Now, in my up coming journal entrys i will explain more detailed day by day type stuff like how my rides are going and stuff like that =] 
Oh ya ... BTW , we are now up to three horses... i think horses are addictive ! lol!!!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Man... i haven't posted in soo long... in winter with school and such it is very hard to get to the barn and everything thing else. but i have been trying to get to the barn at least 2-3 times a week. 

Cricket has been amazing except for this little problem --> http://www.horseforum.com/jumping/need-advice-21777/ 
... feel free to read that and comment.. any advice is appreciated. As for the good stuff, she has been collecting very very nicely and doing superb flat/ arena work. i am going to the barn tonight to ride so i will try to get a nice little video showing how far we have come. 

Oh and show season is coming up!! i am so excited.. our first show is either the first or second weekend in May.. i love showing.. we are just so excited. 

Well i should get going. hopefully i will get back around to posting soon.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

well i got to the barn yesterday  me and cricket had an amazing ride. we actually just got someone at the barn who is a very good rider, and competes in all the A rated shows and such and she told me cricket looks great as a hunter. i am so proud of that little mare 
i got videos last night but there not great and there a pain to upload so i will try and get some pictures tonight


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

here is just a picture i took from one of the videos ... sorry its not very good


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

been having some great rides.. i cant wait until show season ...
sense downloading videos is a pain in the butt i just took some pictures from my video i took today of me and cricket

we were showing off her three piece braiding tail bag and her new aqua saddle pad  
*sorry for the poor quality photos as they were taken from a video


----------

